# FOR SALE: Trophy Pet Foods Huddersfield



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Please pm me if your interested being a pet nutritionist


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

How long is the training course to be a Franchisee ?

And the buy in cost?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> How long is the training course to be a Franchisee ?
> 
> And the buy in cost?


Thats what I wondered, lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> How long is the training course to be a Franchisee ?
> 
> And the buy in cost?


it`s all on their website
Trophy Pet Foods

i feed mine on trophy feeds , i think it`s actually okay


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Only just seen these replies!

Please contact this number if interested: 07540 255422


----------

